# Installing pkgs from a list



## balanga (Aug 3, 2018)

Is this the recommended way of installing pkgs from a listfile:-

```
cat pkg.lst | xargs pkg install
```
I thought I saw some example of using redirection, but can't find it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 3, 2018)

I have no idea about the recommended way, I'd imagine that 'recommended' would mean "it works".

Your example above looks plausible, I usually rely on `# pkg install `cat pkg.list`` myself.


----------

